# mv queensgarth



## robs audi (Jan 23, 2008)

any of you sad sods on the queensgarth in 1975 from imingham to the states..


----------



## paul0510 (Jul 25, 2005)

I was 2M on her in July '75. But not for long. Joined her in Bilbao with the Polish Master and his misses. Left her in Immingham where you most likely joined! For better things? Esso tankers!! (Thumb)


----------



## robs audi (Jan 23, 2008)

paul0510 said:


> I was 2M on her in July '75. But not for long. Joined her in Bilbao with the Polish Master and his misses. Left her in Immingham where you most likely joined! For better things? Esso tankers!! (Thumb)


hi paul, yes i joined her on 22-7-75 imingham. 3 month trip, ended up in glasgow and paid off on 14-10-75, great trip. never came accross any others on that trip since???


----------

